# Spiel in X-Type Innenlager/ RIDE DH Kurbelgarnitur



## BoomShakkaLagga (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir diesen Monat einen neuen Hobel geleistet, an dem ein RF X-Type Innenlager und eine RF RIDE DH Kurbelgarnitur verbaut ist.
Kürzlich habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn ich beide Kurbeln in die Hand nehme und daran rumnoddel, da Spiel ist. Ist nicht wirklich spürbar, aber man hört den "Aufschlag".
Ist das normal, bzw. wie kann ich dem entgegenwirken?   
In irgendeinem Montagemanual von RF hab ich mal gelesen, dass irgendwo(weiss nich mehr) Spiel okay ist. Ist das das oben Beschriebene?

Bin da draufgestoßen, weil bei mir in heftigem Wiegetritt irgendwas kurz und hell knackt. Ob das jetzt an der Wippe oder im Innenlagerbereich ist kann ich leider nicht ausmachen.

Wie kriegt man denn eigentlich so ne X-Type Kurbel runter?

Danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2007)

Spiel darf keines sein.
Entweder du mußt den dickeren Gummi reinmachen oder einer der schwarzen bzw. evtl. roten kunststoffbeschichteten Stahlabstandsringe ist abgenutzt.

Und zur demontage.....hmmmmh....einfach mit einem 8ter Inbus(wichtig) runterschrauben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (13. Oktober 2007)

Cool, danke!
Abnutzung is wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, nach +/- 100km Fahrleistung. Nich richtig montiert... hab das Ding noch nie komplett auseinander gehabt, aber in meiner Fotogalerie sind so ein paar "Specials", was die Jungs und Mädels in Holland produziert ham... ;-)
...naja... muss leider noch n bisl meinen ***** in irgendwelchen Hörsäälen plattdrücken, bis die Kohle für n Rocky da ist... sei´s drum!

Ähm... wenn ich die 8er Inbus rasudreh sieht das so aus:



Sollte die 8er den Abzieher integriert haben, oder muss ich da jetzt manuell an der Kurbel rumzerren? Sieht allerdings schwer nach Abziehwerkzeug aus... hmmm...
Hatte seiter immer nur dieses Schnellkaputtgehvierkantgedöönz und daher mit X-Type noch keinerlei Erahrung...



Sachma, wo hast denn deine Fotos gemacht? Saugeil!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2007)

Hmmmh.....ich selber habe jetzt auf meinen Rädern nur eine Atlas, EvolveDH und Diabolus X-Typ drauf.
Aber bei jeder dieser Kurbeln ist vorne ein Deckel mit einem 10er Inbus drauf.
Und den mußt du drauflassen wenn du die Kurbel mit dem 8ter Inbus abschraubst.
Sozusagen ist das der Anschlag der als integrierte Abzieher fungiert.

G. 


PS: Die Bilder sind von uns in der Gegend. Leider kann ich net mehr solcher Bilder reinstellen wegen der üblichen Probleme.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Oktober 2007)

Die Anleitung findet sich auf der Bike Action Seite:

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=7

Hier im Forum gibts auch genug Tipps, benutz mal die SuFu


----------

